# New BIG SCARY NEWS: All the latest plus an exclusive with Japes Palles



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

New BIG SCARY NEWS: Episode 141 features all the latest news, plus an exclusive interview with Japes Palles of Lost Souls Chicago. It's the most dangerous 30 minutes in the haunt industry. Don't miss it!
#bigscarynews #bigscaryshow
https://www.bigscaryshow.com/big-scary-news


----------

